# What premium will you pay for an outdoor recreation product in a store vs online?



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2011)

I love my local ski gear shop.

http://www.fireonthemtn.com/

In my three years living on the New Hampshire Seacoast, I've gone to them for all my tuning and boot fitting needs as well as some softgood purchases. Super knowledgable and friendly staff, very fair prices on service.  From what I've seen, their hard good prices are pretty good to.  Not as good as you see online, but basically only a 10-15% premium over the best prices you'll see online.  

The only reason I haven't seriously inquired about hard good purchase from Fire on the Mountain is because they've lacked the skis/boots I've been looking for at the times I've been looking to buy.

This summer I purchased a set of skis and bindings for $550, somewhat online.  When I say somewhat, it wasn't a google search it was an inquiry to our own forum member Philpug who works at Start Haus in Tahoe. http://shop.starthaus.com/store/pc/home.asp . I hit him up concerning what he thought of the gear deal I was looking at and he had the same skis and offered to beat the price.  Great experience.

Now, if Fire on the Mountain had the same skis as I bought off of Phil for $100 more, I think I probably would've supported my local shop (sorry Phil).   

I guess overall, I'm willing to pay a 15-20% premium in the local store vs. an online purchase.  

How about you?


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 1, 2011)

I am only willing to pay a premium if I am getting service with the sale. Otherwise, I shop cheapest product. I also factor in S&H in total cost. I'd be willing to pay a very small premium to have the product ASAP vs shipped in some cases but anything more than $10 and it ain't happening. I tend to only buy in store when I need something ASAP and can't wait. Otherwise the in store premium is too much.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 1, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I am only willing to pay a premium if I am getting service with the sale. Otherwise, I shop cheapest product. I also factor in S&H in total cost. I'd be willing to pay a very small premium to have the product ASAP vs shipped in some cases but anything more than $10 and it ain't happening. I tend to only buy in store when I need something ASAP and can't wait. Otherwise the in store premium is too much.



I'm with River. Boots I'm definitely going to the shop for. Everything else is where do I get the best price. Though I am planning on demoing a bunch of race skis this year and will stick with the shop if/when I decide to purchase, but they will give the race discount on them so it brings it pretty close to any deal I could find.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2011)

I guess the reason why I'd be willing to pay the extra 15% or so premium is that I need the local shop for other services and I like supporting my local economy whenever possible.  That said, I always buy previous model year skis and I rarely see those at Fire on the Mountain.  Tey keep a pretty tight inventory as they close for the off season.


----------



## billski (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes.  Especially for things that require fit.
Pants, jacket, helmet, gloves, footbeds or anything that potentially needs to be returned.   
When I hit 50, things started to change.  My arch collapsed (a common occurence) and my weigth gained.  Now it's coming back down again.  It's all my fault but..  As Steve says, it's all about service. 

I'm all for supporting the local economy.

Then again, I usually wait for local sales, unless it's something I really, really really can't wait for.


----------



## Nick (Sep 1, 2011)

Ironically what ends uphappening with the Internet is that you have such a large base where you can communicate any product related questions that you don't necessarily need the expertise anymore, with the exception of specialty items like bootfitting. For example if you want skis you can get the opinions of dozens of skiers here... then take that and shop around. 

That said, you do lose the personal experience with shops and I have a huge affinity for small, local entrepreneurs as wel.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 1, 2011)

I even buy clothing and ski boots online. Once you know your size, fit, and how each brand fits.... you can usually get the size right 9 times out of 10. Many online shops have free return shipping labels. It is worth a little frustration to save a hundred bucks or more.

I don't buy the "support local or you won't have services" type reasoning. Ski shops will close and consolidate but there will always be ski shops. Maybe fewer of them but services will always be there. And it would be interesting if ski shops closing allowed for smaller specialist shops to open that provide better service at a premium price. I'm willing to pay more for my boards to be cared for by the best.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 1, 2011)

Boots, helmets, goggles, wax, tunes, adjustments, mounts- local... skis, jackets, pants, base layers- on line-- .I would do skis local for a reasonable premium but there seems to be no return loyalty...at least not where I shop..With a family of four I spend some coin on boots (kids keep growing) tunes, poles, mittens, mid layers, helmets, etc. etc-- no love back-- although I started someplace new last year-- and they showed some love at the end... I'll stay with em and see if it works.  Seriously-- getting 7 (now 8 :wink pairs of skis tuned at a clip  costs some bucks-- while I don't do the kids as often as mine (and I do mine myself some-- but am not skilled enough yet to to do it right) .. at least 225 bucks a shot-- I wouldn't mind the occassional "hey thanks, how about a bar of wax" even.

Rant ended, almost- I know in my business we give back all the time, cost of business, and retaining clients....while I don't face internet providers, there is always someone willing to do it cheaper--- with boots-- as in my business-- you get what you pay for... or so I preach....


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2011)

Guess I just put a high value on the mom and pop shops in my community.  That goes beyone ski shops.  Book Stores, local lobsterman vs supermarket, restaurants especially.  I can't stand the homoginization of America.  Local small businesses do so much to define a local community.

Will I pay a premium for bad service or product just because it's local and independent?  Hell no.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 1, 2011)

I hear ya and know where you are coming from, DHS. I used to be a hard core local only anti-corporate type guy. Not so much anymore as I found many locally owned shops were not that great and many corporations that are very good. Backcountry.com and SierraTradingPost.com are just absolutely stunning examples of how to do ultimate service on the internet. Amazon.com is pretty damn good too. There just aren't many shops that give me the service these online stores give me. 

One exception for me is Sport Thoma in Lincoln. I only stop by two or three times a year for tune ups but the guy remembers me and where I work and chats me up. But I only go there for service... but I am loyal almost to the point of exclusiveness for tunes. Even that type of personal attention can't get me to pay double.

The exception? End of season half off sales.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 2, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Guess I just put a high value on the mom and pop shops in my community.  That goes beyone ski shops.  Book Stores, local lobsterman vs supermarket, restaurants especially.  I can't stand the homoginization of America.  Local small businesses do so much to define a local community.
> 
> Will I pay a premium for bad service or product just because it's local and independent?  Hell no.



+1


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 6, 2011)

I am very price sensitive. 

If the price + S&H (or for bindings, price + S&H + mounting) of an online product is cheaper than what I will get in the store down the road, then I'm purchasing through the internet. Besides, most of the gear I tend to purchase does not get sold in the stores in town. Same goes for services. If the store down the road is mounting bindings for much more than the shop on the mountain. Unless, the store down the road has some specialized skill or knowledge that the guys on the access road don't have, then those skis are getting mounted somewhere else. With some online retailers giving a lowest price guarantee where they will go 5% lower than any competitor, online gear shopping just got cheaper

I bought a pair of skis online recently. When it came down to buying the bindings, I approached the local shop and told them the price of the bindings online. We then factored in the price of a mount at the shop. I tried to work out a deal with the shop if they could give me a break on the price of a similar binding plus mount. If the prices came close, then I would buy the bindings from them with a minimal mounting fee. Well, I wasn't about to spend close to $100 just to support the local guy. At the very least, I gave them a shot. It's a free market.

Don't get me wrong, I try as much as possible to support the local guy. But, I also try to watch my personal bottom line.


----------

